# Milan - Allievi Nazionali



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Settembre 2012)

E' arrivato il 2° successo in due partite per gli Allievi allenati da Filippo Inzaghi, dopo il 3 a 0 rifilato al Verona, il Milan passa con la Reggiana con il risultato di 2 a 1! Ottima partenza per SuperPippo, cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Francy (1 Settembre 2012)

Stiamo a vedere che succede, ma si sa che fine ha fatto Hachim Mastorur? Dovrebbe giocare con gli Allievi.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (1 Settembre 2012)

Tra un pò Pippo siederà sulla panchina della prima squadra.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Stiamo a vedere che succede, ma si sa che fine ha fatto Hachim Mastorur? Dovrebbe giocare con gli Allievi.



Ha problemi fisici legati alla crescia (Niente di grave può capitare), appena sarà guarito sarà aggregato alla squadra.


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

Per quanto riguarda gli allievi nazionali ormai sono un po' di anni che stiamo facendo un buon lavoro.

Il problema è che se avessi dovuto scommettere su alcuni ragazzi degli allievi avrei detto che Gaeta sarebbe diventato un fenomeno, Speziale un campione, Beretta il nuovo Van Nistelrooy.

In ogni caso speriamo bene...


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2012)

Dovrebbero essere tra i più fenomeni che fenomeni abbiamo. Insieme ai pulcini.... ricordando quello che disse [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION]


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ha problemi fisici legati alla crescia (Niente di grave può capitare), appena sarà guarito sarà aggregato alla squadra.




Anche perchè ha davvero un gran talento, speriamo torni presto.


----------



## tequilad (1 Settembre 2012)

Vabè qui si va sul sicuro. Una delle squadre più talentuose dell'intero settore giovanile rossonero.


----------



## 2515 (1 Settembre 2012)

Gli Allievi Nazionali e gli Allievi, oltre ai pulcini, sono tra i migliori.
A proposito, qualcuno sa come se la cava il figlio di Maldini? Gioca nella squadra di pippo se non sbaglio.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2012)

ottimo inizio per superpippo! vai!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Settembre 2012)

Spero vivamente che Pippo non passi al Milan prima squadra, si rovinerebbe la carriera da allenatore sul nascere!


----------



## MisterBet (2 Settembre 2012)

Il centrale De Santis (classe '97, sotto età) ha subito in brutto infortunio oggi al "Memorial Nardino Previdi"....speriamo torni presto, probabilmente nel ruolo il miglior prospetto dell'intero settore...


----------



## runner (3 Settembre 2012)

con Pippo si vola!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Settembre 2012)

Spero solo non venga la folle idea a Galliani di contattare Inzaghi per il dopo Allegri, con la squadra che ci ritroviamo, gli stroncherebbe la carriera sul nascere!

Sorry, non ricordavo di averlo già scritto!


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Spero solo non venga la folle idea a Galliani di contattare Inzaghi per il dopo Allegri, con la squadra che ci ritroviamo, gli stroncherebbe la carriera sul nascere!
> 
> Sorry, non ricordavo di averlo già scritto!


Un giorno secondo me allenerà il Milan....


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un giorno secondo me allenerà il Milan....



Forse un giorno, ma spero ne passi di tempo prima che succeda!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Settembre 2012)

Oggi inizia il campionato degli allievi al Vismara di Milano,in bocca al lupo Mister Inzaghi!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Settembre 2012)

Vittoria 5 a 1


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2012)

Ha davvero un'ottima squadra, bene cosi...


----------



## tequilad (9 Settembre 2012)

Appena tornato dalla partita. Qualcosa di buono si è visto, soprattutto in fase offensiva e sulla fascia destra. Dietro tutto da registrare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Settembre 2012)

Non so voi ma a me vengono i brividi, a prescindere da quello che potrà fare come allenatore


----------



## tequilad (9 Settembre 2012)

Parlandoci si capisce quanto sia determinato a fare bene e diventare un grande anche in questo campo.

P.S. Essere con Maldini e Inzaghi di fianco provoca sempre grande emozione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2012)

sono stra contenta per pippo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Settembre 2012)

Bene così, grandissimo Pippo!!


----------



## smallball (9 Settembre 2012)

grande Pippo,grande esordio


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Settembre 2012)

bah, non capisco la scelta di affidargli un gruppo col quale non si può sbagliare, in cui si è investito tanto, avrei preferito una persona d'esperienza.


Comunque vada in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2012)

diventerà un grande anche qui


----------



## tequilad (9 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> bah, non capisco la scelta di affidargli un gruppo col quale non si può sbagliare, in cui si è investito tanto, avrei preferito una persona d'esperienza.
> 
> 
> Comunque vada in bocca al lupo.



Non e' lasciato solo allo sbaraglio eh


----------



## DexMorgan (9 Settembre 2012)

E' un vincente di natura, non faticherà ad imporsi anche come allenatore.


----------



## DexMorgan (9 Settembre 2012)

Ah, e comunque l'intervista post partita è da signore.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2012)

Contento per Pippo, spero possa fare davvero bene poi un giorno chissà!


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Non e' lasciato solo allo sbaraglio eh


Sisi quello è vero, i nomi del suo staff sono di livello altissimo e di grande esperienza nel Milan, però bho c'ha un carattere mica semplice Pippo secondo me.


----------



## sheva90 (10 Settembre 2012)

Lacrime.
.
Prima o poi sarà il nostro Mister.


----------



## GioNF (10 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sisi quello è vero, i nomi del suo staff sono di livello altissimo e di grande esperienza nel Milan, però bho c'ha un carattere mica semplice Pippo secondo me.




Se io sono un ragazzino e ogni giorno mi ritrovo Inzaghi, cioè, lasciamelo riscrivere, PIPPO INZAGHI ad allenarmi, me ne frego del carattere. Darei semplicemente il 150% ogni singolo secondo. Che onore hanno questi ragazzi, allenati da una leggenda.


----------



## 2515 (10 Settembre 2012)

Inzaghi deve solo trasmettere la sua voglia di vincere, se riesce a mettere in ognuno dei ragazzi la metà della sua grinta quelli diventano macchine da guerra.


----------



## 2515 (10 Settembre 2012)

Pippo Inzaghi li guida dalla panchina, lui è il suo referente in campo. Alessandro Mastalli, centrocampista e capitano degli Allievi Nazionali del Milan racconta in esclusiva a MilanNews.it le prime emozioni sue e del gruppo nell'essere allenati da Inzaghi:

Alessandro, buona la prima in campionato del Milan di Inzaghi o degli Allievi Nazionali rossoneri?
"È sicuramente il Milan del mister. Lui ci ha dato quel qualcosa che prima ci mancava. Da lui c'è solo da imparare. Lo dobbiamo seguire alla lettera perché per me e per i miei compagni è un sogno averlo come allenatore".

In panchina non è uno di quelli che urla sempre ma quando lo fa, mi pare che si faccia sentire
"Si, molto. Si fa sentire perché vuole che il lavoro che facciamo in settimana dia frutti in partita. Lui ci dice sempre che l'errore tecnico ci sta ma non tollera la mancanza d'impegno. Vuole che diamo tutto in partita e in allenamento".

Un esordio davanti a un pubblico molto numeroso
"Siamo rimasti sorpresi nel vedere così tanta gente sulle tribune. È sicuramente una sensazione anormale per noi ma sono convinto di una cosa".

Dicci pure
"Avere un mister del suo spessore potrà consentire un'aumento dell'attenzione verso questa categoria e verso di noi di riflesso".

Com'è mister Inzaghi in settimana?
"È qualcosa di incredibile. È un grande e ci mette una passione fuori dal comune nel volerci trasmettere la
sua esperienza".

Oltre a Inzaghi avete anche uno
Staff tecnico di un certo spessore che vi segue
"Si, è vero. Credo che nessuno in questa categoria ma anche in quelle superiori possa vantare i professionisti che ci seguono. Quest'anno è tutto bellissimo e siamo partiti bene per fare una grande stagione".


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Settembre 2012)

Eeeeh ma inzaghi ha tolto il posto a un vero allenatore, è raccomandato   quanto NE SA lui nessuno


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Eeeeh ma inzaghi ha tolto il posto a un vero allenatore, è raccomandato   quanto NE SA lui nessuno



Beh questo è vero però. Poi se siccome uno si chiama Inzaghi van usati due pesi e due misure...


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Beh questo è vero però. Poi se siccome uno si chiama Inzaghi van usati due pesi e due misure...



Per niente ma se leggi un po' di interviste sia degli allievi che di altri del settore tutti parlano bene di pippo e anche in queste prime partite sta dimostrando stoffa, passione e capacità. Insomma, meglio lui che uno pseudo allenatore patentato, insomma Inzaghi ha un bagaglio culturale di esperienza enorme, che pochi al mondo hanno. E cento volte meglio lui come allenatore degli allievi che altri. Come, d'altronde, ho sempre sostenuto. A ragione.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2012)

Opinione legittima, ma personalmente il preferisco uno che sia un esperto nel suo campo, piuttosto che una gloria a cui dare il contentino...


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2012)

ce li vedo che dicono: Pippo allena male 


Dai.


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Settembre 2012)

Ieri ero al Vismara, i 3/4 degli spalti erano pieni e c'era una gran bella atmosfera. La squadra non è male e, almeno ieri, hanno giocato davvero molto bene. Ho visto qualche partita della primavera e non c'è paragone dal punto di vista del gioco, anche se la partita non era particolarmente difficile. Ci sono poi 3-4 elementi davvero niente male. Quest'anno penso proprio che si divertiranno!


----------



## Butcher (10 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Se io sono un ragazzino e ogni giorno mi ritrovo Inzaghi, cioè, lasciamelo riscrivere, PIPPO INZAGHI ad allenarmi, me ne frego del carattere. Darei semplicemente il 150% ogni singolo secondo. Che onore hanno questi ragazzi, allenati da una leggenda.



Mamma mia, brividi!


----------



## 2515 (10 Settembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ieri ero al Vismara, i 3/4 degli spalti erano pieni e c'era una gran bella atmosfera. La squadra non è male e, almeno ieri, hanno giocato davvero molto bene. Ho visto qualche partita della primavera e non c'è paragone dal punto di vista del gioco, anche se la partita non era particolarmente difficile. Ci sono poi 3-4 elementi davvero niente male. Quest'anno penso proprio che si divertiranno!



le categorie del milan inferiori agli allievi nazionali giocano al livello dei canterani blaugrana dal punto di vista del gioco e possesso palla.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> le categorie del milan inferiori agli allievi nazionali giocano al livello dei canterani blaugrana dal punto di vista del gioco e possesso palla.


te credo, abbiamo fatto incetta di talenti per l'italia



certo che però che cruccio Mastour, si sa qualcosa ?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ce li vedo che dicono: Pippo allena male
> 
> 
> Dai.



Sinceramente non vedo perchè tu debba sempre dubitare!


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non vedo perchè tu debba sempre dubitare!


Ma non c'è niente da dubitare...Inzaghi è lì perchè si chiama Inzaghi e basta, speriamo che sia bravo, anzi bravissimo !

Come dice giustamente teq, fortunatamente è assistito da uno staff super con tanta esperienza che farebbe gola ad alcune squadre di A.


Però ribadisco, io come allenatore capo preferivo uno con tanta esperienza nei settori giovanili.


----------



## Bawert (10 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> te credo, abbiamo fatto incetta di talenti per l'italia
> 
> 
> 
> certo che però che cruccio Mastour, si sa qualcosa ?



Si é aggregato agli allievi nazionali ma si allena colla primavera. Comunque é giusto che si sia fatta incetta di talenti in Italia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Si é aggregato agli allievi nazionali ma si allena colla primavera. Comunque é giusto che si sia fatta incetta di talenti in Italia.


è giustissimo !

Sono curiosissimo di vedere come cresceranno


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> le categorie del milan inferiori agli allievi nazionali giocano al livello dei canterani blaugrana dal punto di vista del gioco e possesso palla.


Si, questo lo sapevo. Volevo sottolineare il fatto che già rispetto alla primavera sono di un altro livello.

Pippo sarà lì sicuramente per il nome, però di sicuro ha 20 anni di esperienza sul campo con i migliori allenatori ed ha moltissimo da insegnare, soprattutto agli attaccanti. Per ora sta andando alla grande grande, basta guardare i risultati ed anche il gioco da quel poco che ho visto.

Poi non è mica stato messo lì a caso, basta guardare lo staff. Per fare un nome, Vecchi allena i portieri...


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (10 Settembre 2012)

Dei nostri 97 si dice un gran bene. Sono convinto che nel nostro settore giovanile ci possano essere molti ottimi giocatori. Sono anni dopo tutto che non ne escono..


----------



## 2515 (11 Settembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Dei nostri 97 si dice un gran bene. Sono convinto che nel nostro settore giovanile ci possano essere molti ottimi giocatori. Sono anni dopo tutto che non ne escono..



l'ultimo ad essersi fatto la trafila dalle giovanili alla prima squadra direttamente e aver avuto ruolo da protagonista è stato albertini, fai te.
I nostri giovanissimi dal 96' al 98' sono i migliori d'italia, e quelli ancora più giovani pure nelle partite contro squadra giovanili estere fortissime dominano.
Il barcellona ha impiegato decenni per ottenere i suoi risultati, pazienza e fiducia, fra qualche anno esordiranno anche loro.


----------



## francylomba (11 Settembre 2012)

una mia amica ha beccato ieri pippo a monza al gran premio...!!!


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi deve solo trasmettere la sua voglia di vincere, se riesce a mettere in ognuno dei ragazzi la metà della sua grinta quelli diventano macchine da guerra.


Esatto. Questo è anche il mio pensiero: se c'è qualche ragazzino degli Allievi con la testa sulle spalle che vuole diventare qualcuno, quest'anno ha l'opportunità di iniziare a farlo grazie a Superpippo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

E spero sia la volta buona con gli Allievi che cresca qualche fenomeno


----------



## gabuz (11 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Vabè qui si va sul sicuro. Una delle squadre più talentuose dell'intero settore giovanile rossonero.


E poi nei '98 c'è l'idolo


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> E poi nei '98 c'è l'idolo



Il cugino di paloschi?


----------



## smallball (11 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Parlandoci si capisce quanto sia determinato a fare bene e diventare un grande anche in questo campo.
> 
> P.S. Essere con Maldini e Inzaghi di fianco provoca sempre grande emozione.



Maldini presente nonostante suo figlio fosse in tribuna


----------



## tequilad (12 Settembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> Maldini presente nonostante suo figlio fosse in tribuna



Giocava anche il figlio piccolo...


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Settembre 2012)

Teq ma questi ragazzi son i giovanissimi che lo scorso anno fecero il trofeo Giampaglia? Mi ricordo che i miei ex colleghi arbitri andarono a vedere i giovanissimi del milan e mi dissero che erano di 2 categorie superiori a tutti gli altri


----------



## tequilad (12 Settembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Teq ma questi ragazzi son i giovanissimi che lo scorso anno fecero il trofeo Giampaglia? Mi ricordo che i miei ex colleghi arbitri andarono a vedere i giovanissimi del milan e mi dissero che erano di 2 categorie superiori a tutti gli altri



Si sono loro!


----------



## Butcher (12 Settembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> E poi nei '98 c'è l'idolo



Masturb?


----------



## Marilson (12 Settembre 2012)

raga ma Christian Maldini com'è?


----------



## gabuz (12 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Masturb?




E' un altro 

Che vedo adesso non essere un 98


----------



## 2515 (12 Settembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> E' un altro
> 
> Che vedo adesso non essere un 98



Casiraghi?


----------



## tequilad (12 Settembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> E' un altro
> 
> Che vedo adesso non essere un 98



Quello che tu hai visto non essere un 98 è il fratello...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Settembre 2012)

Non era Modic quello forteforteforteforte? Plusvalenzaaaa


----------



## gabuz (12 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Quello che tu hai visto non essere un 98 è il fratello...


Ahhhhh adesso si spiega! L'idolo é ancora un '98 

PS: dovrò aspettare due anni in più per prenderlo al fanta


----------



## Bawert (12 Settembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ahhhhh adesso si spiega! L'idolo é ancora un '98
> 
> PS: dovrò aspettare due anni in più per prenderlo al fanta



Chi é?


----------



## gabuz (12 Settembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Chi é?


L'idolo. Che domande... chi altri sennò?


----------



## Bawert (12 Settembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> L'idolo. Che domande... chi altri sennò?



Sto implodendo dentro di me dalla voglia di saperlo.
Mastour? Llamas? Spinelli? Locatelli? Cutrone?


----------



## gabuz (12 Settembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Sto implodendo dentro di me dalla voglia di saperlo.
> Mastour? Llamas? Spinelli? Locatelli? Cutrone?


Mi piace questo gioco


----------



## Bawert (12 Settembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Mi piace questo gioco



Mi sta trollando uno che ha conosciuto Kilpin


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Settembre 2012)

*Ag. Mastour: "Tutto procede secondo programma, a breve avrà l'idoneità"*


_“Il ragazzo è tranquillo e sta bene, sta svolgendo tutte le visite mediche necessarie per ottenere l’idoneità medico-sportiva. A breve completerà tutto l’iter e potrà essere integrato in rosa. Attualmente tutto sta procedendo secondo programma e non ci sono intoppi”. Così ha parlato in esclusiva ai microfoni di Calciomercatonews.com, l’agente Dario Paolillo, colui che “cura” il giovane talento degli Allievi Nazionali del Milan, Mastour, in procinto di ottenere l’idoneità sportiva e di conseguenza di poter calcare i campi da gioco sotto la guida di Superpippo Inzaghi._

Bella notizia, cominciavo a preoccuparmi...


----------



## federicozzo (13 Settembre 2012)

A 14 anni hanno già gli agenti?


----------



## 2515 (13 Settembre 2012)

federicozzo ha scritto:


> A 14 anni hanno già gli agenti?



Se Sacchi ti ritiene il miglior talento 98' a livello europeo..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Settembre 2012)

Mastour è giovane e interessante, sembra un predestinato.. Vedremo!


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Ag. Mastour: "Tutto procede secondo programma, a breve avrà l'idoneità"*
> 
> 
> _“Il ragazzo è tranquillo e sta bene, sta svolgendo tutte le visite mediche necessarie per ottenere l’idoneità medico-sportiva. A breve completerà tutto l’iter e potrà essere integrato in rosa. Attualmente tutto sta procedendo secondo programma e non ci sono intoppi”. Così ha parlato in esclusiva ai microfoni di Calciomercatonews.com, l’agente Dario Paolillo, colui che “cura” il giovane talento degli Allievi Nazionali del Milan, Mastour, in procinto di ottenere l’idoneità sportiva e di conseguenza di poter calcare i campi da gioco sotto la guida di Superpippo Inzaghi._
> ...


Speriamo che vada tutto a posto.


----------



## 2515 (13 Settembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Mi piace questo gioco



Vido.


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Settembre 2012)

I titolari o comunque i più forti hanno già l'agente, compreso il fratello del mio amico


----------



## MisterBet (16 Settembre 2012)

1-0 a Verona (Mastalli)


----------



## tequilad (16 Settembre 2012)

Anche i 2002 hanno gli agenti...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me in futuro sarà giusta la mossa di promuoverlo in prima squadra, perché potrà inserire tanti giovani e dare loro lo spazio che meritano, avendo avuto l'opportunità di crescerli e di crescere insieme a loro!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Settembre 2012)

Verona - Milan 0-1; Bene così, la prossima è in casa contro il Cittadella!


----------



## MisterBet (24 Settembre 2012)

3-1 al Cittadella...Modic, Galliani (no, non è parente) e Yaffa...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Settembre 2012)

Milan - Cittadella	3-1; 3 su 3, avanti così Pippo!

Classifica dopo tre giornate:

MILAN	9
ATALANTA	9	
INTER 9	
PADOVA	9	
CHIEVO 6	
BOLOGNA	4	
SASSUOLO	4	
CITTADELLA	3	
UDINESE	3	
VERONA	3	
CESENA	2	
BRESCIA	0	
MODENA	0	
VARESE	0


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Settembre 2012)

*E’ già scontro al vertice quello di oggi pomeriggio a Zingonia tra Atalanta e Milan. I ragazzi di Inzaghi, così come i bergamaschi, l’Inter e il Padova, sono in vetta nel girone B a punteggio pieno e già oggi, inevitabilmente, ci sarà un primo strappo in classifica con il big match proprio tra gli orobici e i rossoneri.*

*MilanNews.It*


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Settembre 2012)

C'è Masturbo?


----------



## Facciosnaooo (30 Settembre 2012)

Perso 1-0! Mastour deve fare tutta la preparazione persa quest'estate.


----------



## tequilad (30 Settembre 2012)

Partita sfortunata


----------



## Bawert (30 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Partita sfortunata


Chi ha giocato?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Anche i 2002 hanno gli agenti...



??? ma che schifo è


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Settembre 2012)

Fuori casa contro l'Atalanta ( una delle più forti, ancora a punteggio pieno ) può succedere!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

L'ultima nostra speranza.


----------



## tequilad (30 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ??? ma che schifo è



Il calcio e' così


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Il calcio e' così



io ero rimasto ai 95-96 con gli agenti...ma adesso pure i 2002


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (14 Ottobre 2012)

Finalmente Mastour! Gol e spettacolo con i Giovanissimi Nazionali


Gol, magie e spettacolo. Finalmente Hachim Mastour è tornato in campo ed ha fatto il suo esordio con la maglia del Milan giocando, questa mattina, con la formazione dei giovanissimi nazionali di mister De Vecchi. Il fantasista rossonero ha illuminato la mattina del Vismara dando il via alla goleada con la quale il Milan ha battuto l'Albinoleffe. 7-0 il risultato finale con la doppietta di Mastour che è andato in gol all'8' del primo tempo con una magia: stop al limite dell'area, controllo e pallonetto a scavalcare il portiere avversario. Hachim è andato in gol anche al 32' del secondo tempo realizzando il gol del definitivo 7-0. Le altre reti sono state messe a segno da Cutrone al 9', Modic al 16' e 35', La Ferrara al 29' e Llamas al 33' della prima frazione di gioco.


----------



## tequilad (14 Ottobre 2012)

I Giovanissimi Nazionali con Manstour sono illegali.


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2012)

Manstour ha davvero talento. Questo non è però garanzia di successo, dipenderà tutto o quasi dalla testa del ragazzo.


----------



## Principe (14 Ottobre 2012)

Lui e' un 98 i giovanissimi nazionali di che hanno sono ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Ottobre 2012)

Bene,dai,speriamo che non si perda.


----------



## Bawert (14 Ottobre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Lui e' un 98 i giovanissimi nazionali di che hanno sono ?



98, però che ci fa Modic?


----------



## 2515 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Hanno giocato 2 o 3 giocatori che sono degli allievi di inzaghi o sbaglio? Sti qua sono illegali, c'é poco da dire. Non mi stupisce che Mastour volessero metterlo subito nella primavera nonostante l'età.
In tutti i reparti dagli allievi in giù ci sono dei giocatori che sono mostri per i loro coetanei.


----------



## tequilad (14 Ottobre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> 98, però che ci fa Modic?




Questo è Mihael Modic


----------



## Bawert (14 Ottobre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Questo è Mihael Modic



Sono fratelli?


----------



## MisterBet (14 Ottobre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Sono fratelli?




Si si...due gran talenti...

Su YT c'è un suo video dell'anno scorso...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Ottobre 2012)

Milan Padova 3-0

- - - Aggiornato - - -

La prossima è il derby;


----------



## MisterBet (15 Ottobre 2012)

Il Derby è stato rinviato per via delle Nazionali giovanili...si dovrebbe recuperare a metà novembre...


----------



## runner (15 Ottobre 2012)

gli Allievi quest' anno mi prendono di più della prima squadra.....


----------



## MisterBet (15 Ottobre 2012)

Gustatevi l'esordio di Hachim...


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Tecnica sopraffina... col pallone fa cosa vuole (mi ricorda il primo ronaldinho).... Unico difetto da quel che si vede qua... E' veramente pieno di se... Fa giochetti anche quando non servono. Speriamo cresca mentalmente


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Ottobre 2012)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Gustatevi l'esordio di Hachim...



Stica,se col tempo imparerà ad essere più concreto ci sarà da divertirsi


----------



## DannySa (15 Ottobre 2012)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Gustatevi l'esordio di Hachim...



Una naturalezza nelle giocate fuori dal comune..


----------



## Bawert (15 Ottobre 2012)

L'unica pecca é che la passa un pò troppo poco


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Ottobre 2012)

Questo è un MOSTRO


----------



## Snake (15 Ottobre 2012)

C'ha 14 anni relax, a quell'età può permettersi di fare lo sborone.


----------



## runner (15 Ottobre 2012)

ragazzi per seguire gli Allievi a livello TV dove le passano le partite?


----------



## 2515 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Non vedo l'ora di vederlo con gli allievi di Inzaghi, magari giocherà nel derby.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Ottobre 2012)

impressionante mastour. 

forse (se le regole lo permettono) non è meglio farlo giocare nelle categorie superiori ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Ottobre 2012)

Mastour 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> forse (se le regole lo permettono) non è meglio farlo giocare nelle categorie superiori ?



Per ora con la Primavera non può giocare, ma con gli Allievi si, e penso proprio che lo farà


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Ottobre 2012)

gli allievi sono già forti di loro,con mastour diventano fortissimi!!avere inzaghi come allenatore è sicuramente una buona cosa..può aiutarlo a tenere la testa sulle spalle visto che dal poco che ho visto il ragazzo mi sembra bello gasatello!


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> C'ha 14 anni relax, a quell'età può permettersi di fare lo sborone.



anche Balotelli era così da ragazzino... chi gli sta d'intorno deve tenerlo in carreggiata.


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Ottobre 2012)

Mastour sembra poter diventare forte.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> gli allievi sono già forti di loro,con mastour diventano fortissimi!!avere inzaghi come allenatore è sicuramente una buona cosa..può aiutarlo a tenere la testa sulle spalle visto che dal poco che ho visto il ragazzo mi sembra bello gasatello!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Ottobre 2012)

con pippo credo che il problema di testa non si presenterà cosi facilmente!!grazie a dio qualcuno con le p....ad allenare qui l abbiamo!


----------



## smallball (17 Ottobre 2012)

ha dei numeri pazzeschi x un ragazzino di 14 anni,se mantiene i piedi x terra puo' veramente sfondare


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Ottobre 2012)

*MILANO *- E' terminata con il risultato di 2-0 la partita tra Milan e Sassuolo del campionato Allievi Nazionali. Ha aperto le marcature *Mastalli* al 29', mentre al 77' il raddoppio di *Calabria*. All' 80' in campo anche Hachim Mastour.

Quinta vittoria in sei giornate, niente male il nostro Pippo.


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2012)

c'ha una grande squadra comunque


----------



## Jaqen (29 Ottobre 2012)

Ha uno squadrone


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Ottobre 2012)

Anche mancini ha uno squadrone ma le prende da mezza europa. 

Dai pippo. Alla faccia di chi criticava la scelta di metterti allenatore degli allievi.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Anche mancini ha uno squadrone ma le prende da mezza europa.
> 
> Dai pippo. Alla faccia di chi criticava la scelta di metterti allenatore degli allievi.



Eh beh certo, i frutti si vedono adesso che hanno 16 anni


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Eh beh certo, i frutti si vedono adesso che hanno 16 anni



Eh no guarda i frutti li vedi tra vent'anni. Ma cosa c'entra ? Inzaghi li sta facendo vincere e giocare bene. Per questo lui 1 detrattori 0


----------



## Livestrong (31 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Eh no guarda i frutti li vedi tra vent'anni. Ma cosa c'entra ? Inzaghi li sta facendo vincere e giocare bene. Per questo lui 1 detrattori 0



Il compito di un allenatore delle giovanili non è di certo quello di far vincere la propria squadra. Non a caso l'Inter plurititolata a livello giovanile non è riuscita a portare un giocatore decente in prima squadra. Il Barcellona, che a livello di risultati giovanili non vince tutto, ogni anno ne sforna uno nuovo.

Ad ogni modo io auguro ad Inzaghi di avere una brillante carriera, sono le premesse con le quali si è seduto su una panchina (che non gli spettava) che contesto. In un progetto serio non si guarda in faccia nessuno, che si chiami Inzaghi o paperoga.


----------



## Heisenberg (31 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il compito di un allenatore delle giovanili non è di certo quello di far vincere la propria squadra. Non a caso l'Inter plurititolata a livello giovanile non è riuscita a portare un giocatore decente in prima squadra. Il Barcellona, che a livello di risultati giovanili non vince tutto, ogni anno ne sforna uno nuovo.
> 
> Ad ogni modo io auguro ad Inzaghi di avere una brillante carriera, sono le premesse con le quali si è seduto su una panchina (che non gli spettava) che contesto. In un progetto serio non si guarda in faccia nessuno, che si chiami Inzaghi o paperoga.



La panchina gli spettava nel momento in cui la dirigenza pensa che Inzaghi sarebbe meglio del potenziale allenatore X. E cosi è. Inoltre, se ne perdeva 4 di fila volevo sentire i tuoi commenti "eeeh ma che bravo allenatore.." invece le sta vincendo tutte e allora silenzio. Vai pippo


----------



## Livestrong (31 Ottobre 2012)

Silenzio lo dici a tuo padre, questo è un forum e io sono liberissimo, come te, di esprimere la mia opinione.

Per il resto sbagli di grosso, io non vivo per sperare che gli altri vadano male così da poterli insultare, è uno stile di vita che lascio volentieri ad altri

Tanto più se riguarda il Milan, io spero sempre che tutto vada per il meglio. Quelle che contesto e ho contestato sono le premesse, poi sarò felice di celebrare un eventuale Inzaghi maestro allenatore. Per ora non vedo differenza tra lui agli allievi e ba osservatore, per dire


----------



## Heisenberg (31 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Silenzio lo dici a tuo padre, questo è un forum e io sono liberissimo, come te, di esprimere la mia opinione.
> 
> Per il resto sbagli di grosso, io non vivo per sperare che gli altri vadano male così da poterli insultare, è uno stile di vita che lascio volentieri ad altri
> 
> Tanto più se riguarda il Milan, io spero sempre che tutto vada per il meglio. Quelle che contesto e ho contestato sono le premesse, poi sarò felice di celebrare un eventuale Inzaghi maestro allenatore. Per ora non vedo differenza tra lui agli allievi e ba osservatore, per dire



Perchè hai le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi.

P.s. l'ho detto a mio padre e ha detto di rispedirlo al mittente


----------



## Livestrong (31 Ottobre 2012)

Disse quello che votava Berlusconi


----------



## Heisenberg (31 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Disse quello che votava Berlusconi



Non farmi parlare sui "disse quello", ti conviene


----------



## bubuevani (31 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il compito di un allenatore delle giovanili non è di certo quello di far vincere la propria squadra. Non a caso l'Inter plurititolata a livello giovanile non è riuscita a portare un giocatore decente in prima squadra. Il Barcellona, che a livello di risultati giovanili non vince tutto, ogni anno ne sforna uno nuovo.



Il fatto che L'Inter non abbia neanche un giocatore del settore giovanile in prima squadra è dovuto ad una evidente mala gestio e ad errori di valutazione. Ma ciò non toglie che negli ultimi anni l'inter abbia avuto uno tra i migliori settori giovanili d'Italia che ha sfornato tantissimi validi giocatori. Non penso proprio che la colpa del loro mancato approdo sia degli allenatori delle giovanili, che hanno pensato a vincere più che a formare i calciatori.


----------



## Heisenberg (31 Ottobre 2012)

Quoto bubuevani. Anche qui si schifa paloschi, quando abbiamo pazzini come attaccante. Non c'è la mentalità giusta in molti tifosi.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Quoto bubuevani. Anche qui si schifa paloschi, quando abbiamo pazzini come attaccante. Non c'è la mentalità giusta in molti tifosi.



Beh Paloschi è ancora peggio di Pazzini.Poi i vari De Sciglio,Cristante sono ben voluti dai tifosi,ma non per forza uno che viene dal settore giovanile deve giocare,a maggior ragione quando è poca roba!


----------



## Heisenberg (31 Ottobre 2012)

Che paloschi sia peggio di pazzini lo dici tu. Quanto meno darebbe l'anima per i nostri colori. Inoltre, la tua ultima frase non ha un senso logico poichè io non ho detto questo.


----------



## Snake (31 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Beh Paloschi è ancora peggio di Pazzini*.Poi i vari De Sciglio,Cristante sono ben voluti dai tifosi,ma non per forza uno che viene dal settore giovanile deve giocare,a maggior ragione quando è poca roba!



Bene, ora parte la rissa


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Immagino


----------



## Heisenberg (31 Ottobre 2012)

bravo


----------



## jaws (31 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Che paloschi sia peggio di pazzini lo dici tu. Quanto meno darebbe l'anima per i nostri colori. Inoltre, la tua ultima frase non ha un senso logico poichè io non ho detto questo.



darebbe l'anima facendo il tifo dalla tribuna forse. Paloschi come infortuni è messo peggio di Pato...


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Che paloschi sia peggio di pazzini lo dici tu. Quanto meno darebbe l'anima per i nostri colori. Inoltre, la tua ultima frase non ha un senso logico poichè io non ho detto questo.



Non credo abbia poco senso logico,ricordo i tuoi post precendenti inerenti alla questione Paloschi.Poi il ragazzo è una pixppa,è pochissima roba,non vedo come,dopo 3 mesi,discutiamo ancora di lui!


----------



## Heisenberg (31 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo abbia poco senso logico,ricordo i tuoi post precendenti inerenti alla questione Paloschi.Poi il ragazzo è una pixppa,è pochissima roba,non vedo come,dopo 3 mesi,discutiamo ancora di lui!



Rileggi tu perchè continui a perseverare nella falsità. Paloschi > Pazzini, immobile, destro.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Ottobre 2012)

*sono stanco di ripeterlo, questo non è un bar, ognuno rispetta le opinioni altrui. Non voglio repliche o altro. Si torna a parlare del Milan-Allievi nazionali, messaggi non in linea con il topic verranno cancellati. *


----------



## Livestrong (31 Ottobre 2012)

bubuevani ha scritto:


> Il fatto che L'Inter non abbia neanche un giocatore del settore giovanile in prima squadra è dovuto ad una evidente mala gestio e ad errori di valutazione. Ma ciò non toglie che negli ultimi anni l'inter abbia avuto uno tra i migliori settori giovanili d'Italia che ha sfornato tantissimi validi giocatori. Non penso proprio che la colpa del loro mancato approdo sia degli allenatori delle giovanili, che hanno pensato a vincere più che a formare i calciatori.



Mala gestio mica tanto, di giovani hanno provato a lanciarne (Obi, faraoni, santon, khrin e compagnia cantante): tutta gente che si sta rivelando non da grande squadra. Non so se sia colpa o meno degli allenatori del settore giovanile dell'Inter, quello che sto dicendo è che non sono le vittorie nel campionato allievi la cosa piu importante per un giovane aspirante calciatore. E, come ho detto, l'Inter lo dimostra


----------



## Livestrong (31 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Non farmi parlare sui "disse quello", ti conviene



Ogni cosa che potresti dire sarebbe un complimento se detta da te


----------



## Prinz (31 Ottobre 2012)

A parte che pure Ciccio Grabbi in pensione è meglio di Pazzini, trovo curiosa la teoria secondo la quale il lavoro di un allenatore delle giovanili non va valutato in base alle vittorie delle giovanili stesse. Chiaro che un allenatore delle giovanili debba valorizzare e far crescere i giovani nella prospettiva di lanciarli nel calcio che conta. Ma è comunque un quid pluris. Un allenatore deve innanzitutto far bene nel breve con il materiale che si ritrova. Metterli bene in campo, compattarli, dargli il giusto input mentale e fare risultati. Mi pare evidente che sotto questo profilo Inzaghi stia facendo perfettamente il suo lavoro. Tra qualche altro valuteremo anche il resto, posto che non dipende certo soltanto da Inzaghi la maturazione dei nostri giovani


----------



## bubuevani (31 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mala gestio mica tanto, di giovani hanno provato a lanciarne (Obi, faraoni, santon, khrin e compagnia cantante): tutta gente che si sta rivelando non da grande squadra. Non so se sia colpa o meno degli allenatori del settore giovanile dell'Inter, quello che sto dicendo è che non sono le vittorie nel campionato allievi la cosa piu importante per un giovane aspirante calciatore. E, come ho detto, l'Inter lo dimostra



Avessi detto Catilina Aubameyang. 
Quelli da te citati, unitamente ai più validi Destro e Balotelli, da te inspiegabilmente ed irragionevolmente tralasciati ,sono tutti calciatori che hanno giocato/giocano stabilmente in serie A/hanno esordito in nazionale.
A loro aggiungerei Stevanovic, Crisetig, Caldirola e Longo, dei quali è da valutare la maturazione e Bolzoni che è da anni in pianta stabile nel Siena.

Se non ha fatto un lavoro pregevole, e lo dico con rammarico, l'Inter, a livello giovanile, vorrei da te sapere quale altra squadra ha lavorato meglio nel panorama nazionale. 

Il Barcellona è un esempio più unico che raro, condizionato anche da fattori socio-politici, che non può essere preso come esempio nell'attuale calcio globalizzato.

Se poi denti gialli dà via Balotelli e svende Destro e Santon, per poi strapagare Pazzini, Nagatomo e Pereira, non è mica colpa degli allenatori delle giovanili che vincevano i campionati.


----------



## tequilad (31 Ottobre 2012)

Il modo di lavorare nel settore giovanile dell'Inter e' totalmente diverso rispetto al nostro


----------



## bubuevani (31 Ottobre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Il modo di lavorare nel settore giovanile dell'Inter e' totalmente diverso rispetto al nostro



Non lo so e non mi pronuncio. 
Ciò che intendevo dire è che prendere come esempio di gestione fallimentare del settore giovanile l'Inter degli ultimi anni è, fatti alla mano, una distorsione della realtà.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Ottobre 2012)

bubuevani ha scritto:


> Avessi detto Catilina Aubameyang.
> Quelli da te citati, unitamente ai più validi Destro e Balotelli, da te inspiegabilmente ed irragionevolmente tralasciati ,sono tutti calciatori che hanno giocato/giocano stabilmente in serie A/hanno esordito in nazionale.
> A loro aggiungerei Stevanovic, Crisetig, Caldirola e Longo, dei quali è da valutare la maturazione e Bolzoni che è da anni in pianta stabile nel Siena.
> 
> ...



Rispetto alle altre squadre italiane ha fatto un ottimo lavoro, anche se loro acquistano piu che crescere... Ma alla fine il discorso è molto semplice: i risultati nel settore giovanile dicono tutto e niente, ho citato l'Inter come semplice esempio


----------



## pennyhill (4 Novembre 2012)

Metto qua. 

NAZIONALE UNDER 16
I convocati di Zoratto per la doppia amichevole con la Slovenia

Portieri: Emili Audero (Juventus), Alex Meret (Udinese);

Difensori: Francesco Bordi (Roma), Fabio Della Giovanna (Inter), Filippo Ghizzardi (Parma), *Davide Masiero* (Milan), Giorgio Piacentini (Albinoleffe), Davide Vitturini (Pescara);

Centrocampisti: Nicolò Barella; Alfredo Bifulco (Napoli), Tommaso Fantacci (Empoli), *Gianfilippo Felicioli* (Milan), Filippo Romagna (Juventus), Andrea Stocco (Juventus), Melkamu Taufer (Inter), Loris Zonta (Inter);

Attaccanti: Luca Clemenza (Juventus), Salvatore De Iorio (Napoli), Valerio Trani (Roma), *Luca Vido* (Milan).

Pippo incontra Arrighe. 

Il 5 novembre Sacchi incontra i tecnici di Primavera e Allievi


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Il modo di lavorare nel settore giovanile dell'Inter e' totalmente diverso rispetto al nostro



La differenza sostanziale infatti è che l'Inter gira per l'Italia e non ad acquistare i giovani migliori, pagandoli non poco. Quindi si, effettivamente negli ultimi anni l'Inter ha sfornato parecchi giovani interessanti, ma di fatto di questi non c'è praticamente quasi nessuno cresciuto realmente all'Inter dall'inizio alla fine, come per dire è attualmente un De Sciglio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



bubuevani ha scritto:


> Avessi detto Catilina Aubameyang.
> Quelli da te citati, unitamente ai più validi Destro e Balotelli, da te inspiegabilmente ed irragionevolmente tralasciati ,sono tutti calciatori che hanno giocato/giocano stabilmente in serie A/hanno esordito in nazionale.
> A loro aggiungerei Stevanovic, Crisetig, Caldirola e Longo, dei quali è da valutare la maturazione e Bolzoni che è da anni in pianta stabile nel Siena.
> 
> ...



Dell'Inter c'è anche Andreolli, Bonucci. Si insomma, negli ultimi 5 anni ne ha sfornati a bizzeffe.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> *La differenza sostanziale infatti è che l'Inter gira per l'Italia e non ad acquistare i giovani migliori, pagandoli non poco.* Quindi si, effettivamente negli ultimi anni l'Inter ha sfornato parecchi giovani interessanti, ma di fatto di questi non c'è praticamente quasi nessuno cresciuto realmente all'Inter dall'inizio alla fine, come per dire è attualmente un De Sciglio.



Lo fanno tutti, magari appoggiandosi a società satellite, ma comunque è cosi . 

Gli Abate, i De Sciglio, come i Marchisio o i De Ceglie, sono rarissimi. Più facile prendere un giocatore a 14-15-16 anni (vedi Mastour, pagato parecchio), anche perché più o meno sono “già formati”. Vero è, che ho sentito un amico che collabora con il Milan qui in Sicilia (un suo 1997 gioca oggi con gli allievi di Inzaghi), e lui diceva che per il Milan anche un ragazzino di 14 anni è già quasi vecchio.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Novembre 2012)

*Allievi Nazionali, nuovo successo per Inzaghi: i rossoneri espugnano 0-4 il campo del Cesena*


Filippo Inzaghi e i suoi ragazzi non sbagliano un colpo. A Cesena arriva la sesta vittoria in sette partite, un successo netto sul campo romagnolo. Come riporta acmilan.com, , i giovani rossoneri sono andati in rete con Calabria, Anelli e una doppietta di Vido, fissando il risultato sullo 0-4 e portandosi a quota 18 punti in classifica.

Il primo gol nasce da una bella palla di Modic per Anelli il quale serve Vido che di punta anticipa l’uscita del portiere. Il secondo gol nasce da un cross di Galliani per Vido che colpisce al volo, pallone in rete. Il terzo gol è un bel tiro da fuori area di Calabria. Il quarto e ultimo goal è di Anelli: un bel lancio lungo di Gamarra per Anelli che arriva in area ed in scivolata di destro batte il portiere.


----------



## Jino (5 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Lo fanno tutti, magari appoggiandosi a società satellite, ma comunque è cosi .
> 
> Gli Abate, i De Sciglio, come i Marchisio o i De Ceglie, sono rarissimi. Più facile prendere un giocatore a 14-15-16 anni (vedi Mastour, pagato parecchio), anche perché più o meno sono “già formati”. Vero è, che ho sentito un amico che collabora con il Milan qui in Sicilia (un suo 1997 gioca oggi con gli allievi di Inzaghi), e lui diceva che per il Milan anche un ragazzino di 14 anni è già quasi vecchio.



Certo, tutte le squadre fanno cosi, ma comunque anche a livello di ragazzini ci sono acquisti e acquisti. Mastour è un acquisto caro. Cosi come lo fu Balotelli, come lo fu Santon. L'Inter ha sempre speso tanto più del Milan per il mercato giovanile.


----------



## SololaMaglia (5 Novembre 2012)

Ragazzi ma Mastour fa panca negli Allievi? O è sceso di categoria?


----------



## Frikez (5 Novembre 2012)

Ma il derby quando lo giocheranno?


----------



## MisterBet (5 Novembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma Mastour fa panca negli Allievi? O è sceso di categoria?



È stabilmente con gli Allievi di Inzaghi, è entrato partendo dalla panchina nelle ultime due partite...domenica c'è il Derby dei Giovanissimi Nazionali, potrebbe anche scendere di nuovo tra i '98 per l'occasione...

Il Derby degli Allievi invece è mercoledì 21 novembre...


----------



## tequilad (5 Novembre 2012)

Stanno inserendo il ragazzo gradualmente...ieri però sarebbe stato meglio fargli fare il derby con i 97, maledizione!


----------



## MisterBet (5 Novembre 2012)

L'hai visto? Se si, che partita è stata?


----------



## The P (5 Novembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Stanno inserendo il ragazzo gradualmente...ieri però sarebbe stato meglio fargli fare il derby con i 97, maledizione!



Ma Felicioli invece come ti sembra?

L'anno scorso lo pompavano tantissimo, ora è stato un po' oscurato da Mastour.

Vido invece vedo che timbra sempre il cartellino.

Un parere su questi due giovincelli di belle speranze?


----------



## Francy (5 Novembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma Felicioli invece come ti sembra?
> 
> L'anno scorso lo pompavano tantissimo, ora è stato un po' oscurato da Mastour.
> 
> ...



Credo che siano entrambi stati convocati in Nazionale Under qualcosa.


----------



## The P (5 Novembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Credo che siano entrambi stati convocati in Nazionale Under qualcosa.



sì, hanno fatto l'Uder16 e ora l'Under 17


----------



## tequilad (5 Novembre 2012)

Sono entrambi molto interessanti, Vido mi piace molto però questo e il prossimo sono anni decisivi per loro


----------



## The P (5 Novembre 2012)

Grazie!!


----------



## MisterBet (11 Novembre 2012)

Sconfitta immeritata contro il Chievo...serve rialzare subito la testa perchè tra dieci giorni c'è il Derby contro l'Inter che oggi ha vinto a Bergamo...

Grande vittoria invece dei Giovanissimi Nazionali che hanno battuto 2-0 l'Inter in trasferta...Derby vinto ed aggancio in classifica...


----------



## tequilad (11 Novembre 2012)

I giovanissimi senza mastour...grandissima impresa questo 2-0


----------



## MisterBet (11 Novembre 2012)

Vero ed a leggere qualche report (di parte nerazzurra) pare che la vittoria sia arrivata con pieno merito...


----------



## Francy (11 Novembre 2012)

Mastoru è entrato a partita in corso negli Allievi per caso? Sapete come mai non gioca da nessuna parte? Protezione? Scarsa forma?


----------



## MisterBet (11 Novembre 2012)

Ha giocato una quindicina di minuti con gli Allievi...sono giocatori di due anni più grandi, ci sta che Inzaghi preferisca inserirlo in modo graduale...


----------



## tequilad (11 Novembre 2012)

Mastour lo stanno gestendo bene


----------



## Francy (11 Novembre 2012)

Sì sì, non volevo fare critiche di sorta, volevo solo sapere quale è la sua situazione.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Novembre 2012)

Modena 1-4 Milan


----------



## Francy (18 Novembre 2012)

Come ha giocato Mastour? Ho visto che ha giocato da titolare. Yaffa è forte?


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Novembre 2012)

Oggi primo derby di Inzaghi sulla panchina degli Allievi Nazionali.
Mi pare che milombardia.gazzetta.it trasmetta la diretta video.
In bocca al lupo ragazzi!


----------



## jaws (21 Novembre 2012)

tra poco inizia il derby in diretta ********* sul sito della gazzetta: Ultime notizie sportive - La Gazzetta dello Sport


----------



## SololaMaglia (21 Novembre 2012)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Oggi primo derby di Inzaghi sulla panchina degli Allievi Nazionali.
> Mi pare che milombardia.gazzetta.it trasmetta la diretta video.
> In bocca al lupo ragazzi!



Thx


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Novembre 2012)

Buona intensità ma i problemi sono sempre gli stessi..
Non ho visto una triangolazione, una sponda o giocate corali di rilievo. Palla spesso lanciata in avanti in modo impreciso.
Poi vabbè, sfiga assoluta. Due pali.

Mastour non ha fatto molto ma è molto più giovane e ha talento.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2012)

ho visto solo gli ultimi 30 minuti e abbiamo giocato solo nella loro metà campo ma abbiamo perso


----------



## MisterBet (21 Novembre 2012)

Abbiamo più qualità davanti ma loro sono una squadra, al momento, più solida e completa...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Novembre 2012)

Il Milan ha preso due pali, peccato


----------



## Facciosnaooo (21 Novembre 2012)

Avanti così, quindi niente di che Mastour?


----------



## tequilad (21 Novembre 2012)

Sconfitta immeritata


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Novembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Avanti così, quindi niente di che Mastour?



Gioca con gente con due anni in più ed era alla prima o seconda da titolare...per cortesia


----------



## Facciosnaooo (21 Novembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Gioca con gente con due anni in più ed era alla prima o seconda da titolare...per cortesia



Non ho visto la partita! Avevo letto un commento sopra e chiedevo com'era andato.. Avanti così nel senso che abbiamo perso ma siamo stati solo sfortunati (da quel che leggo).


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Novembre 2012)

Il Milan ha battuto 5 a 0 il Brescia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Novembre 2012)

Teoricamente nel settore giovanile i risultati lasciano il tempo che trovano e sopratutto contano poco, visto che non è conseguire quelli l'obiettivo delle giovanili.

Però se è vero ciò che si dice si questa rosa non ci sta che sta squadra non sia prima, ribadisco la mia perplessità nella scelta dell'allenatore, anche se affiancato da uno staff praticamente di Serie A.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (27 Novembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Teoricamente nel settore giovanile i risultati lasciano il tempo che trovano e sopratutto contano poco, visto che non è conseguire quelli l'obiettivo delle giovanili.
> 
> Però se è vero ciò che si dice si questa rosa non ci sta che sta squadra non sia prima, ribadisco la mia perplessità nella scelta dell'allenatore, anche se affiancato da uno staff praticamente di Serie A.



A Pippo han dato in mano una Ferrari. Comunque voglio andare a vedere gli allievi dal vivo, sono proprio curioso.


----------



## The P (2 Dicembre 2012)

Stanno per scendere in campo contro l'Udinese.

Aggregato anche Di Molfetta. 
Questa è la formazione, fanno P A U R A:

----------Ferrari 
Compaore Lo Saporetti Puto 
-------Mastalli Modic 
Di Molfetta Mastour Yaffa 
---------Fabbro


----------



## Frikez (2 Dicembre 2012)

A saperlo prima sarei andato a vederli


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Dicembre 2012)

Ma Pippo è passato la 4-2-3-1? Mi piace, quando andai a vederli io giocavano col 4-3-1-2. Tra l'altro Modic non è proprio un centrocampista di contenimento...

Ma il terzino Galliani è rotto? Lui mi ha aveva fatto una buona impressione. Tra l'altro Campaore, se non sbaglio, contro il Bologna ha giocato da centrale (neanche tanto bene). Yaffa invece mi sembra un pò troppo grezzo.

Comunque nel complesso sono fortissimi, poi con Mastour deve essere anche più facile giocare


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Han vinto 3-1


----------



## Francy (2 Dicembre 2012)

Vido è infortunato? Mi si dice che abbia un gran futuro.


----------



## The P (2 Dicembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma Pippo è passato la 4-2-3-1? Mi piace, quando andai a vederli io giocavano col 4-3-1-2. Tra l'altro Modic non è proprio un centrocampista di contenimento...
> 
> Ma il terzino Galliani è rotto? Lui mi ha aveva fatto una buona impressione. Tra l'altro Campaore, se non sbaglio, contro il Bologna ha giocato da centrale (neanche tanto bene). Yaffa invece mi sembra un pò troppo grezzo.
> 
> Comunque nel complesso sono fortissimi, poi con Mastour deve essere anche più facile giocare



Galliani e Vido in panca.
Qualcuno purtroppo deve stare fuori


----------



## Jaqen (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non sapevo dove scriverlo ma per dire... in nazionale italiana under 15 sono stati convocati 7 rossoneri....


----------



## DannySa (3 Dicembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non sapevo dove scriverlo ma per dire... in nazionale italiana under 15 sono stati convocati 7 rossoneri....



Sì e c'è anche Mastour..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Dicembre 2012)

*MILANO* - Si conclude con un successo la sfida degli Allievi Nazionali di Mister *Inzaghi* contro l'Udinese. In trasferta i rossoneri si impongono per 3-1 con reti di _*Yaffa*_ al 35'pt e al 4'st, e _*Fabbro*_ al 40'st.


----------



## 2515 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non sapevo dove scriverlo ma per dire... in nazionale italiana under 15 sono stati convocati 7 rossoneri....


le under 15 rossonere sono a livello di gioco in certe categorie pari o superiori ai canterani blaugrana e ho detto tutto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ma Felicioli ? non è con gli Allievi ?


----------



## MisterBet (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non ha fatto il salto di categoria...sta giocando, bene a quanto pare, negli Aliievi I e II divisione...


----------



## Francy (3 Dicembre 2012)

Per chi vede gli Allievi, come sta giocando Mastour?


----------



## LuisNasarioR9 (3 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Galliani e Vido in panca.
> Qualcuno purtroppo deve stare fuori


scusate non so nulla degli Allievi.
avevo una banale curiosità....qualcuno sa se questo Galliani è per caso per caso parente del Adriano Galliani?


----------



## The P (3 Dicembre 2012)

LuisNasarioR9 ha scritto:


> scusate non so nulla degli Allievi.
> avevo una banale curiosità....qualcuno sa se questo Galliani è per caso per caso parente del Adriano Galliani?



no, non sono parenti


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Dicembre 2012)

*MILANO* - Gli Allievi Nazionali, allenati da Mister *Filippo Inzaghi*, battono 3-2 il Varese. I gol rossoneri portano la firma di *Fabbro* al 2' e di _*Yaffa*_ al 18' e al 36'.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ma Yaffa è un fenomeno?


----------



## 2515 (6 Gennaio 2013)

col novara in gol vido e mastour


----------



## The P (6 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma Yaffa è un fenomeno?



Ahahah fenomeno non saprei, però mi ha davvero impressionato. Ha una corsa e un mancino davvero pregevoli imho.


----------



## 2515 (6 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ahahah fenomeno non saprei, però mi ha davvero impressionato. Ha una corsa e un mancino davvero pregevoli imho.



Yaffa Fabbro Vido Mastour.. In primavera Petagna e Boateng.. In attacco non siamo messi male per quanto riguarda il futuro eh..hanno tutti un gran talento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2013)

Mastour '98 già negli Allievi nazionali ? Mizzica... ma Modic ? Anche lui è '98 però se ne sta nei giovanissimi, se ne parlava un gran bene.


----------



## sheva90 (6 Gennaio 2013)

E' il primo gol per Mastour con gli Allievi o sbaglio?


----------



## Francy (6 Gennaio 2013)

Nei 1997 c'è Gamarra, un centrocampista centrale di tecnica sopraffina fra l'altro.


----------



## 2515 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mastour '98 già negli Allievi nazionali ? Mizzica... ma Modic ? Anche lui è '98 però se ne sta nei giovanissimi, se ne parlava un gran bene.



Ci sono due Modic, uno è 96' e l'altro è un 98' mi pare, sono fratelli, entrambi promettono parecchio bene.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mastour '98 già negli Allievi nazionali ? Mizzica... ma Modic ? Anche lui è '98 però se ne sta nei giovanissimi, se ne parlava un gran bene.



Ci sono due Modic, uno è 96' e l'altro è un 98' mi pare, sono fratelli, entrambi promettono parecchio bene.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Gennaio 2013)

*CLASSIFiCA;*

INTER 41	
CHIEVO VERONA	39	
*MILAN	37* 
ATALANTA	31	
PADOVA	26	
CITTADELLA	23	
CESENA	21	
SASSUOLO	20	
UDINESE	19	
BOLOGNA	17	
VERONA	13	
BRESCIA	11	
VARESE	11	
MODENA	2


----------



## The P (17 Febbraio 2013)

Sul sito ufficiale c'è il debry in diretta:

Potete seguirlo da QUI

Mastour non figura tra i titolari, non so se è in panca.


----------



## AndrasWave (17 Febbraio 2013)

Su Mastour mi pare di aver letto che è infortunato alla mano destra e che ci vorranno almeno due settimane per curarsi.


----------



## The P (17 Febbraio 2013)

1-0 Inter, dopo che abbiamo fatto la partita ma senza incidere troppo.
Alla prima occasione ci hanno castigati.


----------



## MisterBet (17 Febbraio 2013)

A loro mancano titolari importanti per punizione e si vede...la partita la stiamo facendo noi ed un paio di buone chance ci sono state...

Purtroppo una ****** individuale a partita di un difensore quest'anno c'è sempre e contro giocatori di qualità come gli avanti interisti, non puoi permettertela...

Speriamo di recuperare nella ripresa, anche un punto potrebbe essere importante in ottica seconda posto nel girone (che qualifica direttamente per la fase finale e vede a stamattina il Chievo due punti davanti...)...


----------



## MisterBet (17 Febbraio 2013)

E proprio allo scadere del recupero del secondo tempo GRANDISSIMO gol di Anelli, splendido diagonale su ottima imbeccata dalla trequarti (non ho capito di chi ma assist delizioso...), pareggio nel complesso giusto visto il buon primo tempo anche se c'è da dire che nella ripresa hanno giocato meglio loro sfiorando il raddoppio in almeno due occasioni mentre la nostra azione era un po' scemata dopo l'ora di gioco (e non essere riusciti a sfruttare un paio di situazioni su corner molto ghiotte proprio ad inizio secondo tempo...)...


----------



## The P (17 Febbraio 2013)

stavo scrivendo un post qui su MW e mi sono perso proprio il goal.

L'Inter mi è sembrata una squadra più completa, noi forse abbiamo qualche talento in più. 
Comunque Pippo ha azzeccato i due cambi, bene.


----------



## MisterBet (17 Febbraio 2013)

Verissimo...l'assist infatti lo ha fatto Ronchi, altro subentrato...


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Verissimo...l'assist infatti lo ha fatto Ronchi, altro subentrato...



Gran gol, dalla nostra area alla loro tutto di prima compreso il tiro..


----------



## James Watson (17 Febbraio 2013)

Una partita che ho visto mooooooooooooooooooooolto da vicino


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

pareggio al 96° che goduria


----------



## runner (19 Febbraio 2013)

vedere Pippo su quella panchina per me è già un' emozione unica!!


----------



## esjie (19 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Una partita che ho visto mooooooooooooooooooooolto da vicino



Ah sei tu quel cor**to con la maglia gialla?


----------



## James Watson (20 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Ah sei tu quel cor**to con la maglia gialla?



Forse


----------



## dyablo65 (20 Febbraio 2013)

James , perche' non sei andato anche tu ad abbracciare l 'autore del gol.....


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2013)

Simone >>>> Pippo


----------



## Facciosnaooo (11 Aprile 2013)

Mastour che fine ha fatto? Gioca?


----------



## MisterBet (21 Aprile 2013)

In tre giorni acciuffato un insperato secondo posto in classifica...prima la vittoria nello scontro diretto in casa del Chievo e poi la vittoria con l'Udinese con il contemporaneo pareggio del Chievo a Bergamo...

Ora serve vincere l'ultima partita stagionale a Varese per mantenere il punto di vantaggio e finire secondi...


----------



## MisterBet (25 Aprile 2013)

3-0 al Varese e qualificazione diretta alle Final Eight in tasca!


----------



## tequilad (29 Aprile 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Mastour che fine ha fatto? Gioca?



Ha appena recuperato da un infortunio.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (12 Giugno 2013)

Luca Vido e derby al Milan! Peccato aver perso ieri con la juve.. adesso il genoa!


----------



## MisterBet (12 Giugno 2013)

Quando si vince il Derby si gode a prescindere dalla categoria, grandi ragazzi! Ora riposo e poi il Genoa...


----------

